# Who's the greatest Jack or Tiger?



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Who's the greatest Jack or Tiger?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

If "GREATNESS" is measured by winning Majors then right now there is no discussion as to who is the greatest of all time.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> If "GREATNESS" is measured by winning Majors then right now there is no discussion as to who is the greatest of all time.


Pretty much this. However, there's no doubt in my mind that in a couple more years the answer will change.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

I go for JACK as a matter of fact! (and I'm half black at that).........hey that rhymed


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Tiger because I never watched Jack play... I think Tiger will win more majors overall at the end of his career.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Gibby said:


> I think Tiger because I never watched Jack play... I think Tiger will win more majors overall at the end of his career.


You must be pretty young if you never saw Jack play golf. He just retired a year ago from competitive golf.
Anyways, until Tiger passes Jack in the Majors I still say Jack was/is the best. I am not saying Woods will not pass him, I am saying until he does Jack is still #1


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> You must be pretty young if you never saw Jack play golf. He just retired a year ago from competitive golf.
> Anyways, until Tiger passes Jack in the Majors I still say Jack was/is the best. I am not saying Woods will not pass him, I am saying until he does Jack is still #1


Yep, and even if and when Tigress does pass Jack, Jack will still always will be the best!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

*How I see it....*

I think of Tiger Woods more as Tiger the "idea" than the person. While I'm an admitted newbie (as far as following pro golf) who doesn't know much about the games history (a'hem though the addiction I have now is making up for that)...I can say that from my perspective Tiger has done more for the game of golf than any other player in popculture in any other sport. I think what's important here is that we look at how the general public views golf and not just the niche of super-fanatics we have here. Tiger turned golf (from a general-public members perspective) from a borring slow paced game that was used as filler on cable TV on weekends to a prime-time, fast paced sport that is accessible to all people regardless of social background. Golf is now a primtime sport, it's on the TV at the ESPN zone. I'll put it to you this way, ask a non-basketball fan who Michael Jordan is....good chance they will know. Ask a non golf-fan who Jack is....you'll probably get a puzzled look, now ask them who Tiger Woods is...exactly.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's like I always tell people on this question: You just can't compare the two. I'm not talking about majors either. I'm talking about the difference between golf of then, and golf of now. The fact is, that back then, there weren't many players who could hang with Jack as far as skill went. If you compare that to todays golf, where anyone, at any time could hang with Tiger, you'll see there's a huge difference in the skill level of the two times. On that aspect, Tiger is better, but if you go by majors, then Jack is better.. I still say that Tiger of now could of dominated Jack Nicklaus in his prime. Tiger is just a freak like that! It's only a matter of another year until Tiger exceeds his majors count.. Then there will be no question..


----------

